# Adirondack Algonquin Recipe!



## rogue zombie

wow, I have so much lov for these US juice makers that release their actual recipes when they discontinue them.

Adirondack (the awesome makers of the famous Placid) kindly shared their Algonquin recipe for us Reddit DIY.

TFA Accai 15%
TFA Lychee - 5%
TFA Plum - 8%
Ethyl Maltol - 3%

Id personally knock those percentages down for the modern high VG SubOhm vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

That sounds delicious, not too sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> That sounds delicious, not too sweet.



Yip, and I would drop the EM altogether. 

Plum and Lychee are both flavours I've desperately wanted to use, but didn't know with what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

it sounds yummy but 31% 
i will give it a go and drop down those % a tad


----------



## rogue zombie

hands said:


> it sounds yummy but 31%
> i will give it a go and drop down those % a tad



I read on the Reddit thread, that someone knocked it down to a third of that recipe, and it was delicious.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> it sounds yummy but 31%
> i will give it a go and drop down those % a tad


Let us know. Would you also drop the EM?


----------



## hands

I don't have any TFA Accai and will have to order some.


Andre said:


> Would you also drop the EM?


yes, i would start at 0.5 and go up if needed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Agg Acai is not available in the land.

Im not going to ask Drew, because I'm pretty sure he will straight up knock me out if I ask for another flavour ☺



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands

I was thinking some Boysen berry might work, don't know what Accai taste like so just guessing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

hands said:


> I don't have any TFA Accai and will have to order some.
> 
> yes, i would start at 0.5 and go up if needed


Me, personally, making 70vg juices, I don't need EM. VG has a natural sweetness to it. But ya, if I use it, it's never more than 1%.

I understand retailers, particularly US ones, sweetening everything up. Most humans primary "happy" taste is sweet. You will more likely be drawn to something sweet, rather than something that is not.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

hands said:


> I was thinking some Boysen berry might work, don't know what Accai taste like so just guessing.


Oooh I have FW Booysen, and it's awesome.

Thank you, I will try that then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Me, personally, making 70vg juices, I don't need EM. VG has a natural sweetness to it. But ya, if I use it, it's never more than 1%.
> 
> I understand retailers, particularly US ones, sweetening everything up. Most humans primary "happy" taste is sweet. You will more likely be drawn to something sweet, rather than something that is not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have read somewhere that US consumers want very sweet, but Europeans like less sweet. I am "European" in this regard!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I have read somewhere that US consumers want very sweet, but Europeans like less sweet. I am "European" in this regard!


Myself, 

Well I like sweet, but a natural sweet. I don't add more, especially with fruit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Did anyone make this? Feedback please?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Did anyone make this? Feedback please?



Ye ive had a few bottles of it at 1/3 the recipe.

I like it, but it's unusual. TFA Lychee is far from sweet or candy like, so it brings a very "earthy" taste to.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Ye ive had a few bottles of it at 1/3 the recipe.
> 
> I like it, but it's unusual. TFA Lychee is far from sweet or candy like, so it brings a very "earthy" taste to.


Thanks, found your very helpful thread in the mean time: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/using-ethyl-maltol-correctly.t19502/#post-324181

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thanks, found your very helpful thread in the mean time: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/using-ethyl-maltol-correctly.t19502/#post-324181



Oh yes, I forgot about that - the EM is a must in this one, otherwise the Lychee is too pungent. I actually thought it was the Acai, but its the Lychee thats so pungent.

I really like the recipe at 1/3, but not many friends who tasted it do. The one that did like it, loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

rogue zombie said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that - the EM is a must in this one, otherwise the Lychee is too pungent. I actually thought it was the Acai, but its the Lychee thats so pungent.
> 
> I really like the recipe at 1/3, but not many friends who tasted it do. The one that did like it, loved it.


Now you have me intrigued and I'd like to give it a go... Perhaps in a few months time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Abdur786

@Andre, Should I be using TFA litchi or CAP lychee in this mix? 

Cant find TFA lychee on the valley vapour website.


----------



## gertvanjoe

rogue zombie said:


> Agg Acai is not available in the land.
> 
> Im not going to ask Drew, because I'm pretty sure he will straight up knock me out if I ask for another flavour ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Why o why don't we just chuck all the no fly stuff on a ship. I mean it's not like we are a landlocked country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Abdur786 said:


> @Andre, Should I be using TFA litchi or CAP lychee in this mix?
> 
> Cant find TFA lychee on the valley vapour website.


TFA Litchi - it is a matter of spelling. Here it is on VV's site: https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=litchi&post_type=product


----------



## CosmicGopher

In my area, lychee is a very exotic fruit, I have never seen it available locally either fresh, frozen or canned, I have never seen one. I suppose if I lived in a large coastal city it would be available...but in the intermountain US, nope. I have no idea what it smells or tastes like, and am curious....could you tell me what a lychee is like? Sounds naive, but true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

CosmicGopher said:


> In my area, lychee is a very exotic fruit, I have never seen it available locally either fresh, frozen or canned, I have never seen one. I suppose if I lived in a large coastal city it would be available...but in the intermountain US, nope. I have no idea what it smells or tastes like, and am curious....could you tell me what a lychee is like? Sounds naive, but true.



Difficult one. Sweet smelling and the texture I would describe as like a skinless grape.

Tastes a little like Kiwi, I think. It's quite unique.


----------



## CosmicGopher

Sounds delicious actually


----------



## Andre

CosmicGopher said:


> In my area, lychee is a very exotic fruit, I have never seen it available locally either fresh, frozen or canned, I have never seen one. I suppose if I lived in a large coastal city it would be available...but in the intermountain US, nope. I have no idea what it smells or tastes like, and am curious....could you tell me what a lychee is like? Sounds naive, but true.


http://www.lycheesonline.com/index.cfm


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> Oooh I have FW Booysen, and it's awesome.
> 
> Thank you, I will try that then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


How does FW Boysenberry compare to FLV'S?


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> How does FW Boysenberry compare to FLV'S?


If you using it for this recipe, then obviously use FW, otherwise it won't come out the same.

But FLV Boysenberry is better than the FW, so for anything else rather get FLV.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

